# return pump returning air with water...



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

My return pump sometimes blows air with the water that is being brought back to the tank, is this bad? should I make i adjust it to make it less powerful of a return, and stop the air bubbles. Please let me know what I should do? Or if its normal, or if its bad for the tank, fish, live rock and so on?

Thank You


----------



## klosxe (Jul 5, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't think too much about it, I doubt it will cause any substantial harm to any marine life, but this is an interesting question and I'll be curious to here what other post :-D


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Micro bubbles. You can put baffles (bubble trap) into the tank to minimize the bubbles coming into the tank. it's put right before the return.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

does this do anything? any harm or should i minimize the flow to not allow the bubbles or what should I do please let me know! thanx again


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

More then anything it's annoying, but there's a theory that if it hits the areas where there's not much flow and a lot of detritus, it could cause an ammonia spike. It doesn't really happen, but it could depending on your tank (many things can come into play for this).

I wouldn't decrease the flow. Just get some baffles and create a bubble trap. Google sump bubble trap and you can find out what I'm talking about.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I have tried to find baffles and could not find anything good, or even a good pic of what it looks like and what not


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think this explains baffles and bubble traps
http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/

can you see air getting sucked into the pump? usually the evaporation will make a pump suck air because the water evaporates from the return pump area. increase the water in the return pump section if you can.


----------

